

Sony obtains restraining order against Geohot for PS3 jailbreak - woodrow
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2011/01/sony-granted-temporary-restraining-order-against-ps3-hacker-george-hotz.ars

======
woodrow
Thankfully the decision of the court [1] suggests that they only believe that
a DMCA violation has taken place, rather than the even more egregious claim
that jailbreaking your PS3 violates the Computer Fraud and Abuse Act because
the PS3 is a "protected computer".

You can find more court docs on geohot.com

[1] [http://www.scribd.com/doc/47676628/51-Order-GRANTING-
Plainti...](http://www.scribd.com/doc/47676628/51-Order-GRANTING-Plaintiff-s-
Motion-For-a-Temporary-Restraining-Order)

